# dog law seminar in Kent 12/2/2011



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SPEAKER Trevor Cooper  of Cooper & Co Solicitors

VENUE - Church Farm, Larkield, Kent. ME20 6ST

Directions to venue:

From the M20 exit at Junction 4 and take the A228 towards Rochester, turn right at the traffic lights and then right again at the roundabout. Pass the Leisure Center on your right followed by Larkfield Village Hall, continue along the road and cross the motorway bridge - Church Farm is immediately on your left behind a stonewall.

TIME: 10-00 for a 10-30 start with a finish time of 1-30
Format for day: 
10-00 arrivals for tea/coffee and croissants
Topics are likely to include.
Stray Dogs, Dangerous Dogs, Dog control Orders, Noise Nuisance, The duty of care under the Animal Welfare Act, Buying and Selling dogs, Ownership, Civil Liability for the actions of your dog, Questions and Answers

Please return the form below together with you payment of £20-00 payable to DOGLAW Ltd, and retain top half for you information

Please find enclosed payment for £20-00 per person: Dog Law seminar 12th February 2011.
payable to DOGLAW Ltd
Please print names and address

_________________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________

Return to
Mrs K Angier
Swanley Cottage, Warden Road, Eastchurch, Sheppey, Kent ME12 4EN
01795 880410.
[email protected]


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Paws Dawson said:


> Sounds good :thumbup:


yes it does. hope to be there


----------



## akitaboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've heard Trevor speak before. Obviously knows his stuff and is very engaging.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

If it wasn't so far down i'd love 2 c Trevor speak  very knowledgable in dog law


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bump...........


----------



## Pets At Eez (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good! Kent is a bit far from me :-( but would love to hear any comments from others who attend.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i went to his seminar in chesham on friday night,was a very interesting night and i could have stayed for another 2 hours listening to him.
very funny guy and really knows his stuff


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i went to his seminar in chesham on friday night,was a very interesting night and i could have stayed for another 2 hours listening to him.
> very funny guy and really knows his stuff


thanks thats great to know.


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone else going? Ill be there tomorrow


----------



## helenaldin (Jan 17, 2011)

How exciting! I'm glad I found this thread!


----------

